
Flat UI Colors – Color palettes for use in projects, designs, presentations - foxfired
http://flatuicolors.com/
======
Bjorkbat
I'm genuinely curious, what's the methodology behind categorizing palettes by
country? Just for fun? Or is there something more interesting here.

I'm from the states, but I think I might like that Dutch palette more.

~~~
ahmetsulek
Hello there, maker of Flat UI Colors here. I made collaboration with 13
designers from 13 different countries and palette names are given based on
designer's country. The colors are not related with the country name or flag
they are designer's own picks.

~~~
hobls
You should really make that clear on the site. It sorta comes off like you
just sampled the flags or something, and what you actually did is WAY cooler.

------
git-pull
This is fantastic.

What's going on with Adobe Kuler aka Adobe Color CC? Looks like they made it
easier to grab the colors recently:
[https://color.adobe.com/explore/?filter=most-
popular&time=mo...](https://color.adobe.com/explore/?filter=most-
popular&time=month)

It works easiest when you mouseover and click "Edit Copy" (second button)

Anyone remember Color Scheme Studio?
[https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/15962/color-schemer-
studio](https://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/15962/color-schemer-studio)

What happened to them? I can't find an official website. I could imagine
people still wanting to buy their software today.

~~~
eropple
Kuler's pretty awesome still. I also use Paletton:
[http://paletton.com](http://paletton.com)

------
lwhi
I'd don't get it .. why are these palettes worth using above others? I'm not
trying to be controversial .. I'm confused.

~~~
entropie
And that audio that is played when you select one... i dont get it.

~~~
Kiro
You are questioning the UX while lwhi is questioning the utility of these
palettes.

To answer your question anyway: it's fun.

------
dbranes
Genuinely curious, as a non-designer, I don't understand what this offers over
existing palettes websites [1]. Anyone care to enlighten?

[1] e.g. [http://www.colourlovers.com/](http://www.colourlovers.com/),
[http://www.color-hex.com/color-palettes/](http://www.color-hex.com/color-
palettes/)

~~~
djsumdog
I still use [https://coolors.co](https://coolors.co).

The thing is no one ever uses one of these pallets. You start off with one
maybe as a base and then adjust everything to get stuff just right. The
Coolors UI seems to be good at that.

~~~
nkristoffersen
I love coolors. Just hit space bar to cycle. Once I see a color I like, I just
lock that color and continue hitting space bar and locking colors till I have
a full pallet :-)

------
jackvalentine
I recently built an internal tool at work, and in an attempt to make things
very readable used the EGA colour palette.

It isn't pretty, but everything is obvious.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Graphics_Adapter#Colo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Enhanced_Graphics_Adapter#Color_palette)

~~~
djsumdog
Wow, that's actually a really great idea. Takes you back to the days of simple
16 colors. It could even have that vintage Google UI look to it.

------
chynkm
Good work. Perhaps [https://www.colorion.co/](https://www.colorion.co/) is a
better option

~~~
phaedryx
Hmm, what if you need more than 5 colors? If I had to make a chart with 6
entities I would choose this one instead.

For 5-color palettes I would choose
[http://www.colourlovers.com](http://www.colourlovers.com)

~~~
chynkm
Cool ;)

------
amelius
Is the idea behind this that a UI uses different colors based on geolocation?

~~~
GuiA
It looks like they use the flag colors to seed the palette.

------
odammit
What’s the association with countries? Is it just where designer is from?

------
karmakaze
What I'd like to see are each of the palettes used in context, e.g. as text
color on white/black background or as a background highlight for black/white
text. It's rare that I need an entire palette of colors outside this context.

------
sddfd
What's the license?

~~~
feikname
I'd expect it to be either public domain or uncopyrightable.

Hopefully that's the case.

------
woliveirajr
The country thing isn't just and simple because people from those countries
submitted suggestions?

And it even asks about more suggestions, and will priorize suggestions from
countries that aren't there already.

> [https://medium.com/collect-ui-design-ui-ux-inspiration-
> blog/...](https://medium.com/collect-ui-design-ui-ux-inspiration-blog/flat-
> ui-colors-2-13-countries-13-designers-13-color-palettes-more-1d0ecdd66301)

------
wruza
Honestly, if I was presented something like that site I would ask if they
cheaply treat me as a kid. Colored flatness went too far, imo. Where is good
old design, guys?

~~~
coldtea
Good old design work has embraced flatness for ages -- literally, you can find
flat design throughout the 20th century. It's also considered the more elegant
by several design schools.

There's nothing about gradients, bezels, and such that makes them more
"mature". If anything, it's the opposite (as flat can do away with often
superfluous decorative stuff).

------
eropple
I really dig a couple of those palettes, but _that website might be the most
infuriating thing I have seen in a while_. Unnecessary slide transitions.
Product Hunt begging. _Interrupting the back button_ (edit: or maybe
interrupting a slide to a palette? I don't know, both are bad) with a beg for
me to sign up for their newsletter. An interstitial added after they already
interrupted me with an email beg--this one, a tweet-this beg.

Just...none of this is good. Stop. You came up with really nice, really neat
color palettes. But now you made me think you're jerks. Stooooop.

~~~
Falkon1313
Using NoScript or turning off javascript fixes all the problems on that site.
Although then it's just a blank white page without even so much as noscript
text.

------
ollerac
A worthy alternative: [https://yeun.github.io/open-
color/](https://yeun.github.io/open-color/)

------
bhj
Related:

[http://colormind.io](http://colormind.io) ("The AI powered color palette
generator" \- the image upload option is pretty nifty)

[http://khroma.co/train/](http://khroma.co/train/) ("The AI color tool for
designers")

~~~
ehnto
AI? Wouldn't they just automate regular colour theory?

~~~
Jack000
(I made colormind.io) Color theory isn't an exact science, you could make
random palettes from various color rules but they don't look good (imo).

as an experiment, try this:

go on [https://color.adobe.com](https://color.adobe.com) and click on one of
the color rules (it will give you a random palette based on the rule)

now compare with a palette from [https://coolors.co/](https://coolors.co/) or
[https://color.adobe.com/explore/](https://color.adobe.com/explore/) (user-
uploaded)

if color theory + regression fully solved this problem, none of these color
sites would need to exist.

~~~
patientplatypus
HEY

I really liked colormind.io, and made a little toy Vue site when I was looking
for a job (I grabbed your colors and pushed them to state so my website colors
changed). See here: [http://q8z8p.net/#/color](http://q8z8p.net/#/color). I
just wanted to thank you because I think that was helpful in getting my first
job!

~~~
Jack000
awesome, that's exactly why I put up the api!

------
matte_black
What’s next after this Flat UI trend? Textual UI?

~~~
amacbride
I'm hoping that the next generation of designers mocks it as dated and
embarrassing and embraces something ultra-baroque just to spite them.

It will be hilarious.

